# How to determine correct dress shirt collar size?



## Tom Haverford (Jan 28, 2011)

In regards to finding the correct collar size for dress shirts, how are you supposed to apply the two finger rule?

It is kind of hard to explain, but are you supposed to slide two fingers in horizontally? or from above vertically?



In the picture on the right, there's two fingers, but it's hidden behind the first one, based on the view.

Thanks!


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

I'm unsure what you mean by 'sliding your fingers in _hoizontally_'; just fold your fingers over the collar, inside the shirt.

However, measure your neck to find your neck size, or have a sales assistant to do it for you. If you measure 16 inches, then buy 16 inch collar shirt. And so forth.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I use the method that gives the most room.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it's supposed to be the one on the right there in your pic.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm pretty well lost by the diagrams.

The idea is is you're supposed to put two fingers inside your collar: that is, in between the fabric and the skin on your neck. I, anyway, wouldn't do it straight in front, but off to one side. I don't think it makes a whole lot of difference how you orient your hand.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

If it doesn't feel tight. That's it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

What Jake said.


----------



## phr33dom (May 4, 2009)

Sill not clear about the 2 finger rule:

Ok you insert 2 fingers not where the tie would be positioned but to one side of the collar.

But do you insert both fingers so that one finger is on top of the other or so that both fingers are side-by-side?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Doctors have a different two finger rule. "When checking a lawyer's prostate, always use two fingers. That way you always have a second opinion."


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I can honestly say that I've never counted how many fingers I could stick in my shirt collar as a means of determining if it fits or if I'm going to wear it. Actually I'm not sure that I've ever stuck my fingers in my shirt collar for any reason. 

If it feels OK and looks OK, I wear it. If it doesn't, I don't wear it.

Cruiser


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

Same here. You can feel it if it's too tight, and you can see it if it's too loose. And the answer for me no matter what the brand is always a size 16 neck, and hope it shrinks a bit after laundering but not too much.


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

*Try on a few*

I'm of the theory that in order to know which one the right fit is, you have to try on one that fits tight and fits loosely. By the process of elimination, this should leave you with only a couple of sizes in between that will fit you best.

Of those remaining, it is up to you to stand in front of a mirror and settle on the better match.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

John Haverford:

Welcome. You would do well to get The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes where in the Dress Shirt Chapter you'll find:
*Collar
*
Please buy the right size collar! It's not the same size as when you graduated high school!

Test: There should be room for two fingers held side-by-side against your neck to be comfortably inserted between your neck and the shirt collar.

Do not leave your fingers there. This is only a test.​And the fingers are put at the side of your neck between your neck and the shirt collar.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

An alternate approach is to go with the smallest collar size that you can wear comfortably. Some men with prominent adam's apples find a shirt that will meet the 2-finger test to be too tight if they want to swallow without unbuttoning the collar, and would go with something more like a 2.5 finger or 3 finger fit.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Jake Genezen said:


> ... measure your neck to find your neck size, or have a sales assistant to do it for you. If you measure 16 inches, then buy 16 inch collar shirt. And so forth.


To elaborate on this, measure with a cloth tape measure (like the one your tailor always has around his neck). Measure at the adam's apple, and _add 1/2 inch_ to the measurement to get the proper shirt size. (That extra 1/2 inch is your "two fingers" of space... you do want to be able to breathe and swallow, after all!)


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, yeah: if you're used to wearing dress shirts, there's an even easier approach: get the size you're already wearing.

If you're not used to wearing dress shirts, you're not going to know what "too tight" feels like when you first put it on. Most likely _everything_ will seem too tight and you'll either (a) get something crazy big, or (b) figure that's how it's supposed to be and get something that's as small as you can go, which will feel like a noose after an hour or two.

Hence the two fingers. Side-by-side, as already mentioned. You can do it in the dressing room, all by yourself.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

If you're shopping for a new shirt in the store, then you must employ the two finger rule (side by side! side by side!) divided by the rule of thumb for shrinkage (i.e., the two and a half finger rule) multiplied by five hands and a cubit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd argue that most of my collars are true-to-size or damn close to my actual neck measurement and they're perfectly comfortable.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

> multiplied by five hands


You're need at least three salesmen to help you ....


----------

